# Cobie Smulders: Sie heiratet im September!



## beachkini (7 Mai 2012)

​
Man kennt sie vor allem aus der amerikanischen Erfolgsserie “How I Met Your Mother”, Cobie Smulders alias “Robin” ist aber auch in dem neuen Kinofilm “The Avengers” zu sehen. Neben Hollywood-Größen wie Scarlett Johansson, Chris Hemsworth und Robert Downey Jr. wird Cobie versuchen mit vollen Körpereinsatz die Welt zu retten. Und “voller Körprereinsatz” kann hier wirklich wortwörtlich verstanden werden, denn wie die 30-jährige Schauspielerin bereits verraten hat, trug sie vom Üben ihrer Action-Szenen zahlreiche Schrammen davon. Laut “nydailynews.com” erklärte Cobie: “Ich habe in meinem Hinterhof geübt und geübt. Ich wollte das wirklich machen und dass es flüssig aussieht. Die Stunt-Frau war da, aber ich dachte ‘Nein, nein, ich mach das’.”

Volle Kraft voraus geht es für die hübsche Aktrice aber nicht nur im Film-Geschäft, denn wie wir nun erfahren will Cobie auch Privat Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Schon seit acht Jahren ist sie mit ihrem Herzblatt Taran Killam zusammen, hat eine gemeinsame Tochter mit ihm und jetzt ist auch die Hochzeit greifbar nahe.

Cobie und Taran sind schon seit ungefähr drei Jahren verlobt und wie das “People”-Magazin nun berichtet, soll das Hochzeitsdatum jetzt endgültig feststehen. Im September wollen sich Cobie und Taran dem Magazin zufolge das “Ja”-Wort geben. Doch nicht nur das Paar, auch ihre kleine, fast dreijährige Tochter Shaelyn Cado ist außer sich vor Freude. Cobie erzählte: “Sie will wirklich ein Kleid und weiße Schuhe.” Wenn Leute zu Besuch seien, frage Shaelyn immer, ob sie auch zur Hochzeit kommen würden. Außerdem wisse sie, dass es bei der Hochzeit jede Menge Süßigkeiten geben werde, verriet die Schauspielerin lachend. Wir gratulieren Cobie und ihrer kleinen Familie, auf dass die nächsten Jahre genau so gut werden wie die Letzten.

Die letzten Bilder von Cobie gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ilyn-denis-show-toronto-01-05-2012-x-2-a.html


----------

